# 80% Nylon 20% Elastine ????



## Jaysan (May 16, 2015)

Can I sublimation print on this fabric???


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Elastine is the same as Spandex. Sorry not knowledgeable about sublimation to properly answer your question, but I would think your user manual will tell you what types of fabric are suitable. As a screen printer I only see sublimated polyesters come through the shop. Nylon and spandex are always dyed.
I just googled and found this: "Sublimation is reliant on polyester's unique molecular structure (e.g. its ability to bond with the gassed ink dyes). You can not sublimate to cotton, nylon, vinyl, wool, leather, etc. Second, will the product hold up to the optimal temperatures (up to 400° F) and pressure required for the dye sublimation process?"
So I think the answer is no. Nylon cannot be sublimated, the presence of the spandex is irrelevant.


----------



## Jaysan (May 16, 2015)

So the real question is, whats the best way of printing on this fabric?


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

Try screen printing it with plastisol ink + nylobond + a bit of stretch additive if needed. print - flash - print


----------

